# Where did the window control go in the Tesla app



## anduin37 (3 mo ago)

I have a brand new 2023 Model Y. When downloaded the app so I could access the car there was a button in the climate control that said Vent which I understand was to be able to crack the windows of the car to vent the hot air, unfortunately it did not. Instead I got a response that as best as I can remember that said Unsupported Window Command. Huh??? Okayyy, that was frustrating. When I manually cracked the windows went inside my house and checked the app the window button in the climate control indicated the windows were open, so I hit the icon and got a response just as I did before, Unsupported Window Command. After closing the windows and opening the app the window icon now indicated closed, not vent and of course the tapping the icon got the same response. Everything I had seen up til then said I should be able to tap the icon to vent, open, or close the windows. Didn't happen. 

Fast forward to the new update. I downloaded and installed the update 4.14.1-1395. Now the window icon is missing having been replaced with a defrost icon. I have no idea why the climate control window control never worked, I have no idea why it is gone, I can find nowhere in the app or the Model Y touch screen any way to remotely operate the windows. Very frustrating as I would prefer to keep the cabin temp down so the cabin overheat does not engage, which I believe occurs when the cabin temp reaches 103 degrees (?). I would like to crack the windows when it starts getting warm outside, but I can't. I can do that manually but would prefer to be able to close the windows remotely in case of rain, but I can't. Theoretically the windows are supposed to close automatically when rain is detected, but since there is no window icon and when there was it did not work, I have no confidence that the theoretical feature even exists.

So what happened to the vent icon in climate control on the app?

Also the update indicates that it added a feature to vent or close the panoramic roof????? I am under the impression the panoramic roof is one piece and cannot be opened so being able to close it or vent it makes no sense.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

It may be related to a recall on the power window system. Whether this is a quick fix or the final solution, I don’t know.









Update Vehicle Firmware to Enhance Automatic Window Reversal System | Tesla Support


Tesla has issued a voluntary recall on certain model year 2021-2022 Model S and Model X vehicles, model year 2017-2022 Model 3 vehicles and model year 2019-2022 Model Y vehicles to correct performance of automatic window reversal systems to comply with regulatory standards.




www.tesla.com


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

The "vent" icon is at the bottom right of the "climate" screen on my Android app. When venting, the icon changes to "close".


----------



## anduin37 (3 mo ago)

francoisp said:


> The "vent" icon is at the bottom right of the "climate" screen on my Android app. When venting, the icon changes to "close".
> 
> View attachment 45377


Yes, it used to be on the bottom right of my mobile app but it's no longer there. Instead I have defrost where vent used to be.
View attachment 45420


----------



## anduin37 (3 mo ago)

Kizzy said:


> It may be related to a recall on the power window system. Whether this is a quick fix or the final solution, I don’t know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kizzy said:


> It may be related to a recall on the power window system. Whether this is a quick fix or the final solution, I don’t know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, my car is not on the Tesla recall list, but since I did get an OTA update a week or two ago, it is entirely, and depressingly, possible that this is Tesla's final solution. I'm hoping it's not.


----------

